

Meet the RQ-180: Secret New UAS Shows Stealth, Efficiency Advances - drakaal
http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-xml/awx_12_06_2013_p0-643783.xml

======
jlgaddis
Print view (one page versus four):
[http://www.aviationweek.com/Article/PrintArticle.aspx?id=/ar...](http://www.aviationweek.com/Article/PrintArticle.aspx?id=/article-
xml/awx_12_06_2013_p0-643783.xml&p=1&printView=true)

